# Toto Vespin 1.28 gpf.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone have any problems with these? I installed one today, and I am getting an intermittant trickleing sound for about 10 minutes after flushing. Its not the flapper or flush valve. I'm not sure if it's the fill valve, because if I flush it, and shut the stop off immediatly after the flush, it still makes the same sounds, for the same 10 minutes. Any ideas? Or did I get a lemmon.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Vespin II uses a Unifit Adapter and you are hearing water over the dam so to speak. As long as it stops there is nothing to worry about. The plastic adapter is a bit noisy with the water falling through it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn Red, is there anything you don't know? Basically the rep told me to, "stuff a rag in it". Due to the hollow back design, all of the post flush noises, are amplified. He told me to stuff a rag into the hollow opening in the back. This is the first time Toto has let me down. There is a longer story here, but it is moot at best. I'll take the manufacturers suggestions to heart tomorrow. If it doesn't work, I'll brush up on my Mandarin. Ughhh.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I broke up my love affair with Toto a few years ago.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I broke up my love affair with Toto a few years ago.


 What are you using for a reliable crapper, Steve?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> What are you using for a reliable crapper, Steve?


Yeah Steve tell us what has passed the Dunbar test? :blink::yes::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Yeah Steve tell us what has passed the Dunbar test? :blink::yes::thumbup::laughing:


 I was being serious, but that was funny, rat.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Damn Red, is there anything you don't know? Basically the rep told me to, "stuff a rag in it". Due to the hollow back design, all of the post flush noises, are amplified. He told me to stuff a rag into the hollow opening in the back. This is the first time Toto has let me down. There is a longer story here, but it is moot at best. I'll take the manufacturers suggestions to heart tomorrow. If it doesn't work, I'll brush up on my Mandarin. Ughhh.


Not to worry it will flush great! :thumbup:

The rag trick does help the noise level.

Tell you the truth I really like the unifit adapter design on Toto because regardless of the rough in the toilet stays the same length measurement from the wall out. Some of the manufacturers that use varying tank offsets to make up the difference add 4" in length between the 10" rough and the 14" rough which can get ridiculous in a small bathroom.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> What are you using for a reliable crapper, Steve?


 
I'm having great success with the American Standard Champion 4. 

It's a product that people do not contact me or complain once it is installed.

With the Toto, 

Skidding
Premature Flapper Failure
Fill Valve Problems
*Cost*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Damn Red, is there anything you don't know?...


Probably not... :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> Yeah Steve tell us what has passed the Dunbar test? :blink::yes::thumbup::laughing:


 

Sometimes as much as 5640 grams at one elimination! 

Next time you see a cow raise their tail and drop a huge pile, think of me! :thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Sometimes as much as 5640 grams at one elimination!
> 
> Next time you see a cow raise their tail and drop a huge pile, think of me! :thumbsup:


this ones name is lil Steve.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

American Standard makes some of the worst toilets on the market. Let's be honest, you like the bottom level pricing and that's why you like them.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Protech said:


> American Standard makes some of the worst toilets on the market. Let's be honest, you like the bottom level pricing and that's why you like them.


 

You'd be correct if you're referencing the AS3 and their chronic problems, and I would bash them constantly. 


The AS4 is roughly $270... and that's far from bottom level. 

The AS Cadet 3 is roughly $168 but goes on sale occaisionally... and far from the "cheapest" out there. 

I can name off numerous brands that fit bottom level. I'm fond of Mansfield toilets but when I'm getting constant calls for installing a toilet, American Standard took a strong lead when they finally fixed their flush tower problem. I've put in more American Standard toilets in the past two years than I have in 9 years under this company name. Impressive. 

I'd love to see a true and accurate non-biased sales chart of Toto toilets, across the board and see how much they took a hit. 

Proof that statement exists is the drop in pricing they put out there a couple years ago. 

When does a customer buy a toilet? After work. When does a supply house doors shut? 4:30 or 5:00pm. Unrealistic to the working individual and that's why the big box stores get the sales, constantly.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> this ones name is lil Steve.


 
Heh, 


And that fellar was just gettin' started too. :yes: :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I did a small re-model (bathroom) where the cust. provided their own fixtures. I installed their Amer. Std. Cadet 3. What a peice of garbage. 1.28 gpf junk. When flushed, the water splashes up out of the bowl all on the seat (or whoever is sitting there). The customers called the GC who in turn called me. As a courtesy I went out (today in fact) to see what could be done. I told them it is the design of the W/C. The bowl only holds a small amount of water and when flushed with the Toto inspired large flapper, a good amount of water splashes up onto the seat.

Wheww! I am so glad I didn't supply that peice of junk! :whistling2:

They are not happy. I recommended a Toto Dartmouth.


Actually now that I think of it, I don't want to recommend any toilets because if customer isn't thrilled with it, then that puts the plumber in a bit of a pickle.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Sell 'em a Gerber Viper, 17", elongated. They will NEVER have a problem.

They will thank you every time they see you.:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

At 5640 grams maybe this is closer....


----------

